# How do you get to Mosquito Island to wade?



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello 2coolers.
I've been trying to find out how to get to Mosquito Island and I DONT know how to. Please help! Im coming from Houston. Thanks!


----------



## JohnnySea (Dec 11, 2006)

Its off 146. Exit 197 to the left. Go down till it curves to the right.Turn down a low numbered street to your left. Tak a right and then take a left at the lightat the base of the ****. Over the ****, past Boyd's island is on the right. Big as day, can't miss it on a weekend with the crowds. GO EARLY!!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

this island is 50ft by 300 ft ..lol first 3 min of driving in texas city **** area . ask peopl how to get to texas city ****


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mosquito Island is on the Texas City Dike. From Houston you come down I-45 and take Emmet Lowry exit. From there you will go about 8 miles and you will get to 146. You just keep going straight under 146 for 5 minutes and you will run into the dike. Take a right when you cant go anymore and an immediate left at the light. You will have a few bait shops (Boyd's) on your right. Go past them and there will be a stop sign Go straight at the sign and right past Anita's on your left is a parking area that is a straight shot to Mosquito Island. That whole area is pretty solid. I have fished there for the past 2 months and have had mixed results. I went yesterday and like the past 3 weeks I have caught mostly undersized trout and reds. They have gotten smaller the past month, but there was a guy there yesterday that had 4 20" trout. Good luck and just work all around the island and try to find dropoffs.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If you have never waded this area please becareful when you get to the end there is a point where your next step is 10' plus deep!!!!!... 

a lot of folks never make it back from there....


John


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's the texas city *dike*, everyone. the word "*****" *is a synonym, or another word for a lesbian.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

maybe he was talking about the "texas city ****"


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

hey mastercylinder if you ever need a lube job .. she will do it for free .. lol


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

Like JT said becareful,the west side of the island has a deep drop off.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

mc,

I knew a 'person' once that called herself the "Texas City ****"...She eventually married a guy we called the "Bolivar Fairy". True story.

ntd


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

notthatdeep said:


> mc,
> 
> I knew a 'person' once that called herself the "Texas City ****"...She eventually married a guy we called the "Bolivar Fairy". True story.


that sounds like it has all the makings of a very interesting marriage.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

50 feet!!! Maybe 10' !!!! Wade on the EAST side. West side drops off 20' straight down. Many a folk have lost their lives there. NorthEast corner 3' of water....This is a "skinny oyster rock", so don't expect to see an island w/ palm trees on it!! It's right behind Anitas Bait Camp on the left side of the DIKE, just as U go over the levee. 
Boyd's is a STAR weigh station now. I'll check it out.
Before I leave.........someone out in the background may assist me. I am looking for a larger " Remote Digital Readout" for a set of scales I use at my WeighStations. Mine are fine, but I need one that folks can read from 180'. I cannot go into detail at this time, but U guys mark down this date.......Oct.27th in Hitchcock, Tx. One heck of a Tournament will be held near there. BIG BUCKS..HOURLY PAYOUT..PU trk, 4 wheeler/s ?? $$$$$$ boat. That ain't all dudes and dude'ets. What a blowout we will have, so mark your calendars now. My team will host the Weighin....live weighins w/ releases.........ALL under the BIG TOP.....Soon as details can forth, I'm sure they will be posted.....em


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> it's the texas city *dike*, everyone. the word "*****" *is a synonym, or another word for a lesbian.


 I saw her there riding on the levy, she was on a Harley with a rainbow flag on the back fender.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Where exactly is the drop off? I've fished the west side of the second island now about 10 times. I've been up too 50 yards out that direction and have never got to the drop off. That being said I only went out that far after seeing others fishing farther than that. I really do need a kayak and depth finder set-up


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

This image is not the best but you will get the Idea of the location.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not a WeighStation*

Wrong scoop.....Boyds is NOT a STAR weighstation. Came from the owners lips. Just wanted to squash that rumor.............


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Be real careful wading in from shore- stay to the right side going out and vice -versa coming in. It falls off sharply into a deep hole and with tide coming in, it is hard to climb back up the steep drop off. Two people drowned when I was there once about 10 yrs. ago and I saw a man potentially save a young man's life there almost 20 yrs. ago with his son's PFD. I believe someone drowned already this year, also. Follow someone who is familiar if possible.


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

*A Little better photo*

This may shed some light on the hole


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

yeah stay to the right of the island wading out on left side gets deep and has some nasty holes 200yds out drops to 20ft some spots and plenty of blacktips run the drop off.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

*PLEASE* wear a PFD. Every year people drown there. Don't be a statistic.

Even if you don't require the PFD, you'll have it handy to slip it off and save someone else's life.

Backlasher and I went kayak fishing there recently. We had high hopes when we saw bait popping, birds feeding, and fish slicks. But we still managed to get skunked. Bummer!


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

thefishermank said:


> yeah stay to the right of the island wading out on left side gets deep and has some nasty holes 200yds out drops to 20ft some spots and plenty of blacktips run the drop off.


Yup I saw one the other day that looked to be around 4ft cruising around the shell


----------

